# Best Shirt Blank Colors for Teespring?



## Mediocre Tees (May 15, 2016)

There is a limit to how many products you can offer in one campaign, so I would like to know my best color options for Teespring. For example, I do not want to waste an option on Forest Green if nobody ever buys that color. 

I hope my question makes sense. Thanks in advance!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Depends on who your market is.

Our top five colors are black, white, heather gray, red and navy.


----------



## Mediocre Tees (May 15, 2016)

splathead said:


> Depends on who your market is.
> 
> Our top five colors are black, white, heather gray, red and navy.


Thanks for the reply. I guess I'll start there. My first Teespring shirts are political and play both sides. So, politically motivated young people.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Red, white and blue always does well with politically-based products.


----------



## Mediocre Tees (May 15, 2016)

splathead said:


> Red, white and blue always does well with politically-based products.


Guess that should've been obvious. I'm not going far in this industry...


----------

